# Beispiel für Linked List



## Mark110 (15. Feb 2008)

Hallo, 

wäre jemand so nett und schriebt mir ein kleines Beispiel zur LinkedList.

Mit import der benötigten Klassen.


Vielen Dank.


----------



## maki (15. Feb 2008)

Klar,

was möchtest du denn ausgeben?


----------



## Mark110 (15. Feb 2008)

ich möchte einfach eine kleine liste mit mit namen

die dann per add der liste hinzugefügt werdne und mit println ausgegeben werden.


----------



## DocRandom (15. Feb 2008)

..oder Du gucks mal hier!
Oder noch besser Du nutzt die Forensuche 

lg
DocRandom


----------



## ARadauer (15. Feb 2008)

```
import java.util.LinkedList;

public class TL {
	
	public TL(){
		
	}
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		LinkedList list = new LinkedList();
		list.add("Bier");
		list.add("Schnaps");
		System.out.println(list.getFirst());
	}

}
```
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/util/LinkedList.html


----------



## Mark110 (15. Feb 2008)

ich erhalte mit dem letzten Beispiel eine Fehlermeldung in Zeile 10-12:

10
Multiple Markes at this Line
- Linked List is a raw type. Reference to generic type linkedlist<E> should be parameterized

11 
Type safety: the methode add belongs to a raw type [...]

12
siehe 11


----------



## ARadauer (15. Feb 2008)

ja ich arbeite hier mit java 1.4 da gabs noch keine generics.

sinds wirklich fehler oder nur warnungen?


----------



## maki (15. Feb 2008)

Warnungen natürlich.

Aber als Beispiel taugt's allemal...


----------



## ARadauer (15. Feb 2008)

ok,weil freitag ist:


```
LinkedList<String> list = new LinkedList<String>();
		list.add("Bier");
		list.add("Schnaps");
		System.out.println(list.getFirst());
```


----------



## Mark110 (15. Feb 2008)

danke schön!

stimmt es waren nur warnungen.

Vielen dank!

Echt super Forum


----------

